# Pingouin Yarn & Yardage Information



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

I understand Pingouin Yarns are now discontinued. 
The following site lists their popular yarns with yardage information so yarn substitutions can be easily made for their Patterns.

http://www.yarnaholic.net/brand/pingouin


----------



## theresa141 (Mar 12, 2011)

Very handy! Thanks!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Darn. The above link no longer works. Too bad, it had a wealth of information about Pengouin yarns, weights, gauge and yardage. 

Will just have to rely on what's identifed in Ravelry.


----------

